# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακόπτης.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Έχω τον παρακάτω χρονοδιακοπτη ενεργοποιείται με στιγμιαίο διακόπτη (Μπουτόν), πως μπορώ να του δώσω εντολή ενεργοποίησης από την έξοδο π.χ. ενός φωτοκύτταρο, δηλαδή πως από εντολή on η off θα πάρω παλμό.

----------


## mikemtb

Όταν λες φωτοκυτταρο ? Νυκτός?
Και το ic1 γιατί μας το κρυβεις?

----------


## chipakos-original

Καλά το IC1 είναι κλασικό 555 δεν το συζητάμε αλλά αν το φωτοκύταρο βγάζει μόνιμο ON κατά την ενεργοποίησή του τότε αυτό το ΟΝ πρέπει να περάσει μέσα από τις επαφές NC του χρονοδιακόπτη να δώσει εντολή στον χρονοδιακόπτη και με το που θα δώσει εντολή θα ξεοπλίσουν οι επαφές NC και θα κοπεί αυτομάτως και το ΟΝ του φωτοκύταρου (έτσι πήραμε μόνο παλμό). Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ όμως τι θα γίνει στον επόμενο κύκλο. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι εδώ το χουμε.

----------


## elektronio

Με ένα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα σαν αυτό δηλαδή ένα 555 συνδεδεμένο σαν μονοσταθή πολυδονητή το ΟΝ μετατρέπεται σε παλμό διάρκειας ρυθμισμένης από το χρόνο κύκλωμα.

----------


## nestoras

Νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται απλα να συνδεσεις εναν πυκνωτη σε σειρα με το trigger. Για να δουλεψει σωστα με την παραπανω απλη συνδεσμολγια θα πρεπει ο χρονος ενεργοποιησης της εξοδου του 555 να ειναι μεγαλύτερος απο τον χρονο ενεργοποιησης της εξοδου του ανιχνευτη απο τον οποιο θα παρεις την εντολη.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αν καταλαβα καλα, ο Θυμιος θελει να ενεργοποιειται ο χρονοδιακοπτης απο το φωτοκυτταρο (κινησης ή δεσμης).
Εφ οσον το κυκλωμα τωρα ενεργοποιειται απο το μπουτον στο 2 του ολοκληρωμενου, μηπως η απαντηση ειναι απλα, η ανοικτη επαφη του ρελε στην εξοδο του χρονοδιακοπτη, να παραλληλιστει με το μπουτον?

----------


## nestoras

> Αν καταλαβα καλα, ο Θυμιος θελει να ενεργοποιειται ο χρονοδιακοπτης απο το φωτοκυτταρο (κινησης ή δεσμης).
> Εφ οσον το κυκλωμα τωρα ενεργοποιειται απο το μπουτον στο 2 του ολοκληρωμενου, μηπως η απαντηση ειναι απλα, η ανοικτη επαφη του ρελε στην εξοδο του χρονοδιακοπτη, να παραλληλιστει με το μπουτον?



Ο μονοσταθής 555 θέλει στιγμιαίο trigger στο pin2 για να αρχισει να μετραει αλλιώς μάλλον θα έχει πρόβλημα με τους χρόνους. Γι'αυτο το λόγο και στο σχηματικό εχει μπουτόν κι όχι κανονικο διακόπτη.

----------

αλπινιστης (04-10-21)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Οντως...
Αυτη την λεπτομερεια την αγνοουσα.
Οποτε γινεται μονο στην περιπτωση που το εν λογω φωτοκυτταρο βγαζει παλμο, ή αν "σφαχτει" αυτος ο παλμος με καποιο ενδιαμεσο κυκλωμα...





> Ο μονοσταθής 555 θέλει στιγμιαίο trigger στο pin2 για να αρχισει να μετραει αλλιώς μάλλον θα έχει πρόβλημα με τους χρόνους. Γι'αυτο το λόγο και στο σχηματικό εχει μπουτόν κι όχι κανονικο διακόπτη.

----------


## nestoras

Γι'αυτο σκεφτηκα την απλη  λυση με τον εν σειρα πυκνωτη. Μολις αυτος φορτισει θα ειναι ανοιχτοκυκλωμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν μπει σε σειρά πυκνωτής θα λειτουργήσει αλλά μόνο την πρώτη φορά. Λόγω του φορτίου του δεν θα μπορεί να δώσει δεύτερη εντολή εκτός αν κάποιος τον γύριζε ανάποδα, οπότε θα λειτουργούσε πάλι για μία φορά.

----------


## nestoras

> Αν μπει σε σειρά πυκνωτής θα λειτουργήσει αλλά μόνο την πρώτη φορά. Λόγω του φορτίου του δεν θα μπορεί να δώσει δεύτερη εντολή εκτός αν κάποιος τον γύριζε ανάποδα, οπότε θα λειτουργούσε πάλι για μία φορά.



Αν μπει μια μεγαλη αντισταση στον πυκνωτη από την πλευρά του ρελέ  (προς τη γείωση) για εκφορτιση μια χαρα θα δουλεψει. Μιλαμε για πυκνωτη της τάξης των 100nF.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Αν μπει μια μεγαλη αντισταση στον πυκνωτη από την πλευρά του ρελέ  (προς τη γείωση) για εκφορτιση μια χαρα θα δουλεψει. Μιλαμε για πυκνωτη της τάξης των 100nF.



Ν
Τι ειδους πυκνωτή πρέπει να δοκιμάσω?

----------

